# First Canon EOS C100 Short Hits the Web



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/first-canon-eos-c100-short-hits-the-web/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/first-canon-eos-c100-short-hits-the-web/"></a></div>
<strong>From Planet5D


</strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/09/hot-first-canon-eos-c100-short-hits-the-web-just-c-it/" target="_blank">Mitch from Planet5D</a> has informed us of the first short from the upcoming Canon EOS C100.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS C100 is almost “affordable”, and we should see lots of content from it. I’ll be buying one for my rental business, and hopefully I’ll learn something about shooting video. :)</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/49083326" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Film Information (By Sebastien DEVAUD)


</strong><em>“Earlier this year, i was contacted by Canon Inc to create a new exclusive film for the worldwide launch of the new EOS Cinema camera : The EOS C100</em></p>
<p><em>Given the difficult task awaiting me, I decided to call upon and challenge the C’brothers to highlight and validate the strenghts of this new technology…</em></p>
<p><em>Join the new C generation !</em></p>
<p><em>Just C it ! was shot with three C100 bodies and 12 EF lenses. AVCHD compress recorded on SD Card”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889545-REG/Canon_EOS_C100_EF_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS C100 at B&H Photo (Available November 2012)</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/09/hot-first-canon-eos-c100-short-hits-the-web-just-c-it/" target="_blank">P5D</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## impulsekitty (Sep 11, 2012)

Little rough around the edges, wish it was full 1080P, but looks very versatile, looks like the camera for us, and if I need slow mo I just will reach for our Dslr or turn the 60i to 60p in post =) The heavy grading shows that it can hold up pretty good to grading as well, hope they release the full 1080p of this video. Here is the BTS http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/cinemaeos/c100/


----------



## EvillEmperor (Sep 11, 2012)

Seems cool, but what exactly can't his do that a DSLR can't? Andiryou could afford that, you probably could afford the 1DC, which does 4K


----------



## AG (Sep 11, 2012)

I was on the fence before but after seeing that vid im considering the upgrade from my 5D3.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 11, 2012)

EvillEmperor said:


> Seems cool, but what exactly can't his do that a DSLR can't? Andiryou could afford that, you probably could afford the 1DC, which does 4K


Well, pretty much everything audio-wise, as it is a video camera, not a DSLR. Not to mention built in ND, and dynamic range. Those shots on the beach would be blown out on most DSLR's, though some can be recovered in grading.

And the 1DC is double the price of this...so, it's like saying "if you can afford a 5dIII, you might as well get a 1DX". Plus, when you actually get into the logistics of using 4k, well, you'll see how insane it gets. Hope you have lots and lots of TB of storage


----------



## sb (Sep 11, 2012)

I really wanted to like this video, but you have to have some story in mind first, not just a random sequence of clips with shallow DOF and people screaming "whoo-hoo" in different locations. What happened to story telling? Video has become all about showcasing steadicams, underwater casings, and suction cups. Yes, footage looks great, but I lost brain cells watching this (Maybe Neuro can help me get them back? )

They should just give all these promo projects to Vincent Laforet. Or at least the guy who shot Rebecca Black's "Friday"


----------



## ekstasis16 (Sep 11, 2012)

sb said:


> I really wanted to like this video, but you have to have some story in mind first, not just a random sequence of clips with shallow DOF and people screaming "whoo-hoo" in different locations. What happened to story telling? Video has become all about showcasing steadicams, underwater casings, and suction cups. Yes, footage looks great, but I lost brain cells watching this (Maybe Neuro can help me get them back? )
> 
> They should just give all these promo projects to Vincent Laforet. Or at least the guy who shot Rebecca Black's "Friday"



It's intended to be a product demo, not a creative masterpiece.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 11, 2012)

EvillEmperor said:


> Seems cool, but what exactly can't his do that a DSLR can't? Andiryou could afford that, you probably could afford the 1DC, which does 4K



Uh for starters it has a sensor that was designed with video in mind and camcorder features. Shooting with a DSLR vs shooting with this, it's like taking a Corvette to a Formula 1 race, sure the Corvette will make it down the track and it's a fast car, but you'd do a lot better with an actual formula car. 

And the 1DC costs nearly twice as much as this, that's a ridiculous statement. By that logic I can probably afford a 1DX since I have a 5D3, but I can't.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 11, 2012)

ekstasis16 said:


> It's intended to be a product demo, not a creative masterpiece.



Why can't it be both? "Reverie" was technically the first "product demo" for the 5D2 and it was much more creative than this, as was the C300's "product demo." This is like world premiere footage, the first we've ever seen from this camera and there is a lot of amateur stuff in there. The audio mix is terrible for starters and out of sync in a lot of places, and the digital stabilization is evident in several shots and looks pretty bad. I would have opted to just leave those shots out, it looks terribly unprofessional. I still think it was a good display of IQ capabilities in a variety of environments, but overall it was mediocre at best.


----------



## ssrdd (Sep 11, 2012)

Still it doesn't justify more than 1500 usd.


----------



## AG (Sep 11, 2012)

ssrdd said:


> Still it doesn't justify more than 1500 usd.



If you are going to be that picky about price, i would hate to see how you would justify buying say a RED Epic or Arri. 

"$48K..... No no no i cant justify the cost of that camera because its not under $3500"


----------



## FunPhotons (Sep 11, 2012)

What a lame video. Doesn't show off the camera.


----------



## daveheinzel (Sep 11, 2012)

sb said:


> I really wanted to like this video, but you have to have some story in mind first, not just a random sequence of clips with shallow DOF and people screaming "whoo-hoo" in different locations. What happened to story telling? Video has become all about showcasing steadicams, underwater casings, and suction cups. Yes, footage looks great, but I lost brain cells watching this (Maybe Neuro can help me get them back? )
> 
> They should just give all these promo projects to Vincent Laforet. Or at least the guy who shot Rebecca Black's "Friday"



Completely agree. I came to the forum to gripe about shallow DOF and the people screaming "woo-hoo." You did it for me. Thanks! I think we've all seen enough meandering camera demos like this by now. It's all tool and no story. It's like showing off some new cookware by throwing everything in the fridge at them. I'm not sure if that's the best analogy, but it's a fun visual.


----------



## tjc320 (Sep 11, 2012)

ekstasis16 said:


> It's intended to be a product demo, not a creative masterpiece.



It's still a pretty bad video. If Canon is a company that is concerned with branding (which it is) and it cares about it's image (which it does) they shouldn't give a bunch of cameras and money to a bunch of guys that just want to blow it on doing fun stuff rather than making a good promotional. I think the biggest problem with it was the editor. Also, the video showcased a TON of shooting styles and shots that sort of define amateur filmmaking. Extreme closeups of the eyes, tons of shots that have no depth of field or are going in and out of focus, horrible over grading, tilt shift craze shots. It all seemed very amateur, like they just carried the camera around with them and shot whatever they thought looked cool. 

Since when do product demos have to sacrifice creativity?


----------



## Etienne (Sep 11, 2012)

sb said:


> I really wanted to like this video, but you have to have some story in mind first, not just a random sequence of clips with shallow DOF and people screaming "whoo-hoo" in different locations. What happened to story telling? Video has become all about showcasing steadicams, underwater casings, and suction cups. Yes, footage looks great, but I lost brain cells watching this (Maybe Neuro can help me get them back? )
> 
> They should just give all these promo projects to Vincent Laforet. Or at least the guy who shot Rebecca Black's "Friday"



I agree. It was not only boring, but focus was off so often in places where it should have been spot-on that it makes me think that this camera is very hard to focus. Many of the cuts seemed like they were chosen in an attempt to avoid unusable footage before and after the chosen 1 second of footage.

I'm sure the camera can be very good, but this video is not great.


----------



## jfretless (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow.

Internet forums will never change.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Sep 11, 2012)

$6K for 4:2:0. End of story.


Thanks to the Black Magic camera, and the Kineraw, I don't think we'll have to put up with Canon's sh*te much longer.


----------



## impulsekitty (Sep 11, 2012)

Funny not sure people know what they want anymore, BMCC comes out they have issues with it, the C300 comes out issues with it, C100 comes out they have issues with it so on so forth. I don't think anybody will ever release a camera that one will love. I for one love the versatility of the C100, sure not the best video around but does show me the versatility over the BMCC, but then again these two are completely different beasts. I love what both offer. Filmmaking has become democratized by so many options to choose from I am happy that I have so many choices than ever before and everything else can be fixed via firmware upgrade ;D


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 11, 2012)

I couldn't finish watching the movie. Anyone else get annoyed of hearing the same "C POWER" over and over and over again. And i think i've seen enough of C flags too. Really nice image quality but what a crappy film. Whose imagination is that limited.


----------



## bp (Sep 11, 2012)

I would have been super impressed with this video, but frankly it needed more eyeball close-up shots. Just a few more, and I would have been satisfied. MORE EYEBALL CLOSE-UPS. MORE!!! EYEBALL. Close-ups. 


(I'd be curious to know if this footage was shot 4-2-0 internal, or 4-2-2 to an external recorder - picture quality looks rather good, despite the crap video)


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 11, 2012)

Most people who buy a C100 will NOT be doing helicopter or underwater shots. Or have access to the flight line at the Charles de Gaulle Airport. Something that is relavant to the target market would have been better. I saw nothing that showed me why a C100 is superior to the compitition, and isn't that what a demo is supposed to do??

For those that complain about 4:2:0, I have a friend who shoots a lot of Green Screen with a 4:2:0 Sony EX3. His commercial clients are happy with the results.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Sep 11, 2012)

bp said:


> I would have been super impressed with this video, but frankly it needed more eyeball close-up shots. Just a few more, and I would have been satisfied. MORE EYEBALL CLOSE-UPS. MORE!!! EYEBALL. Close-ups.
> 
> 
> (I'd be curious to know if this footage was shot 4-2-0 internal, or 4-2-2 to an external recorder - picture quality looks rather good, despite the crap video)



The external is 4-2-0, otherwise they'd be chopping the legs off the c300.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this thing will do 4:2:2 with an external recorder...


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 11, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Thanks to the Black Magic camera....



The BMCC has it's flaws too. The 2.3x crop is brutal, ergonomics are weird, the battery is internal and can't be removed, and shoot RAW with it and you're going to spend a fortune on SSD's, not to mention you need some serious computing power to deal with RAW. The IQ and price are excellent, but as a whole it's pretty far from perfect.


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to the Black Magic camera....
> ...



Agreed, Plus to add to that battery solutions are large and cumbersome and make the cameras ergonomics change, and storing old footage for customers using so many SSDs would mean TBs of backup space. Thats adding thousands of dollars to the costs.


----------



## bp (Sep 12, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> The external is 4-2-0, otherwise they'd be chopping the legs off the c300.



Then consider the legs chopped. Unless a whole bunch of people are wrong, the HDMI out is 4:2:2. 
i.e. http://www.cinema5d.com/news/?p=12862
Have seen "confirmations" in a couple other places as well - but who knows...

Doesn't mean I'm going to rush out and buy this camera, but ... what I more firmly grab on to is the hope that it's a sign that perhaps Canon isn't QUITE as worried about cannibalizing itself as we all thought, and might consider opening up other doors via firmware fixes in order to deal with competition


----------



## christian (Sep 14, 2012)

All the lame critiques of this promo are just that. . . .lame!

It's a product demo - not a narrative masterpiece. If you want that, go watch a real movie. Not a "PRODUCT DEMO!".

In those minutes I saw more about what that camera was capable of than if I'd seen some wannabe art-house director pull himself over an emotive narrative.

You guys need to get with the program and stop living up your own rear ends.

It's just a tool to make pictures - nothing more. . .

First post here and last, this community is poor.

Have fun.


----------



## bradleyg5 (Oct 1, 2012)

This camera is a better deal at 6800 than the black magic at 3000. Black magic is 2.5k interpolated, this is 1080P but pulled off a 4k readout. Look at the charts on EOSHD, the black magic has moire issues in fine detail and is not any sharper than a C300.

C100: removable battery, buttons, viewfinder, neutral density, sensor four times as large, XLR inputs, autofocus, smooth iris control, platform neutral workflow, much better low light, double the rated battery life

No way you are getting a Black magic running for the list price, that camera is near unusable out of the box. The fact that you have to format the SSDs with a mac filesystem basically means it would be unusable in a PC workflow. 

The c100 you could actually do regular commercial work, it's ready to go out of the box.

You could actually make a living doing low budget works with a camera like the C100. The black magic is a movie camera and not much else.


----------



## AG (Oct 2, 2012)

bradleyg5 said:


> This camera is a better deal at 6800 than the black magic at 3000. Black magic is 2.5k interpolated, this is 1080P but pulled off a 4k readout. Look at the charts on EOSHD, the black magic has moire issues in fine detail and is not any sharper than a C300.
> 
> C100: removable battery, buttons, viewfinder, neutral density, sensor four times as large, XLR inputs, autofocus, smooth iris control, platform neutral workflow, much better low light, double the rated battery life
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 2, 2012)

bradleyg5 said:


> No way you are getting a Black magic running for the list price, that camera is near unusable out of the box. The fact that you have to format the SSDs with a mac filesystem basically means it would be unusable in a PC workflow.



Your statement about using it on a PC is needlessly over the top. I've been taking a serious look at the BMD Cinema Camera for a couple of weeks now. I actually pre-ordered one, but I might cancel before it ships (I figure I have a while to wait). I am in a PC-only environment, so I'm taking seriously the workflow issues when considering this camera. But, being on a PC isn't one of them. You don't need much computer know-how to be able to use a Mac formatted drive in a PC environment, especially for just retrieving footage.

Your main point - that $3000 won't give you a camera that you can take out of the box and start shooting with - is correct. But, let's add it up: Macdrive (Windows software to format a disk in Mac format) is $40 (available as a download). An SSD runs in the $200-$400 range, depending on capacity. SSD dock? Mine just arrived today (I decided I needed it to do more backups anyway): $50. Rig? Maybe. I'm looking at a simple handle so that I can hand-hold it. That's another $50 or so (you can spend more, but if you do, you should add the same to the C100). An external battery: $300. What are we up to? About $4,000 (that's overestimating). I could almost get two BMD CC's for one C100. 

The points about resolution may or may not be valid. I think it remains to be seen as to which has a sharper image. The images from Mario at OneRiver are quite detailed. Should we discuss dynamic range and the power of shooting raw? I think anyone on these forums from the stills side understands the benefits of raw vs. a compressed image. If you want to shoot a quality codec where you've nailed the white balance and exposure, fine. You can and have tons of space with a codec (actually, a choice of them) that is far superior to that of the C100.

Crop factor. Yes, definitely a benefit of the C100. 

I suspect that a lot of people will make a good living with the BMD CC. Same can be said of the C100. Beauty is, we both get to use our nice EF-mount glass!


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 2, 2012)

AG said:


> Agreed, Plus to add to that battery solutions are large and cumbersome and make the cameras ergonomics change, and storing old footage for customers using so many SSDs would mean TBs of backup space. Thats adding thousands of dollars to the costs.



Not if you store it in the same compressed ratio that the C100 gives no choice but to store it in. I can render out raw footage from the BMD CC to the codec of my choice for storage. Do I lose the benefits of raw? Yes and no. I can do white balance and exposure adjustments before rendering it out (and after the shoot!). What is more, I can choose the quality with the BMD CC. 4:4:4? Yes. 4:2:0? Yes. 4:2:2? Yes - and I can record in this, too.

What is really a half-truth about your statement is that you are making an apples to oranges comparison. I can't store huge raw files from the C100 because it can't shoot in raw! I can, however, elect to store/archive BMD CC footage in a compressed format. Indeed, if I compress it as much as C100 footage is compressed _from the camera_, then no additional cost in hard drives is necessary compared to the C100.

No need for the hyperbole. C100 looks like a great camera. Is it clearly better than a BMD CC? No. Does it have some benefits over the BMD CC? I think so. Great price for the C100? I wish. Otherwise, I might have pre-ordered at C100 rather than a BMD CC.


----------



## AG (Oct 2, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Otherwise, I might have pre-ordered at C100 rather than a BMD CC.



Dont take this the wrong way but that last like makes your whole post seem more like a justification for your purchase more than a valid argument.

As mentioned before the costs of a proper rig for the BMCC is expensive. 

http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/ultraCageHandheldRigs/Camera-rig-for-blackmagic-cinema-camera-ultraEvent

$1061 is a little more than the $50 you guesstimated. 

The difference is you don't need to add the extra to the C100/300/500 because they come with the extra handle and other parts that make it work for handheld.

HDD capacity sure you can record in Pro Res format and get yourself some more storage space, but if thats the case then whats the point of buying a camera that is designed to capture 2.5k raw?
And lets also be serious, you dont even go onto a job with 1 SD/CF or SSD Card, you carry multiple. So you can also multiply your figure for SSDs by 4 (at least). 

Same goes for battery solutions, you have to buy V-lock batteries (plural as in more than 1 if you are planning on using this as a commercial camera, min purchase 4) and mounts and chargers......all more $$.

External storage, again you mention compressing the format for storage, which is a viable option, but it also increases handling time when data wrangling, So instead of being able to do just a say 240GB dump from an SSD to a backup solution you now have to go through the process of converting it and then backing it up, Increasing work flow and killing time management.

As for the initial cost of the BMCC. 

The way i see it, its like that happened when RED released the Scarlet. Initially people would rant and rave about how much cheaper it was compared to the C300 or other competitors. Then the truth about cost of ownership came out and the "cheap" figures almost doubled. 

Why? Because people cant justify paying $16k for a camera as an outright purchase, but they can afford to buy the $5k body, then they can justify spending a bit here and a bit there until they have spent the same $16k but in multiple purchases.

I understand that not every camera is for everyone. 
At the same time i understand that the C100 is not perfect, but then neither is the BMCC, FS100, FS700, C300, C500, F3, Alexa, Scarlet, Epic....etc etc. Every camera has its faults.


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 2, 2012)

AG - I think this is an interesting issue. Why don't you try to do an apples-to-apples comparison of the cost?

In doing so, don't compare a $1000 rig to what you get with the C100. Rather, try one that provides the same points of contact (top and side handles?). Your credibility will thank you.

Also, to make it apples-to-apples, I suggest adding the cost of an external recorder (and accompanying SSD's) to the cost of the C100 in order to get a COMPRESSED 180 Mbps 4:2:2 codec (no need to argue raw here, as you can't get it from the C100). My guess on an external recorder would be around $400 plus SSD's.

When you add batteries to the BMD CC, don't forget to add them to the C100, too.

Perhaps your knowledge and experience here could enlighten us as to how much better of a deal the C100 is. I'm willing to listen.


----------



## AG (Oct 2, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Perhaps your knowledge and experience here could enlighten us as to how much better of a deal the C100 is. I'm willing to listen.



Never said it was a better deal. I just stated that your calculations were off.

But there is no need to be patronising about it.


----------



## bp (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure how this thread has turned into a comparison discussion with the BMC, but... 

If we're talking out-of-the-box, apples-to-apples issues here, the sensor size / crop factor is a big one for me. 

I like the occasional wide (or even an ultra-wide) shot in my projects. I use the 24L on my 5D3 quite often - especially flying steadicam. The 2.4 crop factor on the BMC's tiny sensor would mean that none of the lenses I currently own would accomplish shots like that. Even my 14mm would become a more standard wide 33mm. So a new UWA lens would have to be added to the list of accessories needed to make it workable. Whereas the 14mm on the C100's 1.5 crop would be ~21mm, more akin to what I'd typically shoot at 24mm on the 5D3.

Now, if you do a lot of wildlife or sports vids - that 2.4 crop might actually be a benefit. heh


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Oct 2, 2012)

I see the BMCC has already been mentioned a good bit, but just for the guy who thought about upgrading from the mk3 to the c100, I would definitely take a look at this video:

Comparing the Cinema Camera & 5D Mk III on Vimeo

This puts the BMCC in perspective against the mk3, and it literally blows it out of the water. Now, I have nothing against the mk3 as I own one, but for video I would definitely take a closer look at the BMCC over the c100. You could get the BMCC, matte box, shoulder mount, SDD drives, an L lens, larger external display and a follow focus and still have change left over for the same price as just the c100 body. That, my friends, is tempting.

And this is just my opinion, but I'd still rather the Sony FS700 over the c100 from the looks of it. Same price range and the FS700 has a 4k firmware upgrade coming out. 

It all honestly boils down to what you want though. People have made beautiful films dealing with the horrid H.264 compression in the 5Dmk2 (and nearly all other DSLRs). If you're serious about making movies, you'll find a way to work with whatever you get.

-Daniel


----------



## Policar (Oct 2, 2012)

DanThePhotoMan said:


> I see the BMCC has already been mentioned a good bit, but just for the guy who thought about upgrading from the mk3 to the c100, I would definitely take a look at this video:
> 
> Comparing the Cinema Camera & 5D Mk III on Vimeo
> 
> ...



4k is marketing fluff. No one needs it. Have you every tried posting in 4k? Exactly. The c100 has a great sensor, awesome image processing, much less skew, an anti-alaising filter, everything but a solid codec, but an external recorder fixes that. An L lens does no good to make the BMC's sensor the right size or fix skew and aliasing...what l lens is wide enough to get you a usable FOV on the black magic camera? 18-85 is the range of every cinema package on super35 (zooms or 18, 25, 35, 50, 85 primes). That's equivalent to 12-55. So that's an 11-16mm zoom and a 17-55mm zoom and those are f2.8 on a tiny sensor, so shallow focus and low light suffer. There's no compelling prime kit and the UWA options are poor.

That video is obviously biased (the part on wide angle is particularly ludicrous), and consider how much additional work in post it takes working with raw footage. What if you shoot ten hours of that for an event video. How do you cope with that? 24Mbps has the advantage of recording a lot of footage--for doc or videography or wedding it's not so bad at all. Furthermore, apply HTP (which is only necessary in the tough shots that video focuses on) and sharpen the 5D footage in post and you've split the difference in that video at the expense of a bit more grain. But let's be realistic...the 5D is no video monster in the first place. Or just compare the C100 and BMC camera and I think you'll be surprised that the C100 outdoes it in everything except flexibility of the codec in post, again an easy fix and having that small codec can be nice for other gigs.

There's a lot of hype around buzzwords like 4k and raw, thanks mostly to Red. But 90% of new tv shows are shot on the Alexa (which can use raw, except no one is shooting in that format for tv, just for cinema). Likewise almost all content is posted in 2k or 1080p for tv or for cinema. And there are no consumer 4k tvs with any market share and 2k DCP is still the standard. If you can sell clients on 4k and raw, it's worth something, because clients are as ignorant as most people who buy into that kind of fluff...except they also are less likely to care about it (but some will!). But for actually getting good images to delivery the C100 is a lot more impressive than its specs and conservative design indicate, and I would take on over the BMC camera ten times out of ten EXCEPT in a studio setting or a greenscreen shoot or such.


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Oct 2, 2012)

@Policar

I think you missed the part where I said "I" prefer the FS700. For people like me who shoot the majority of their work for display in the cinema, what would be the point of purchasing of a lesser camera for the same price? I will say 4k is definitely pointless if we're shooting for youtube/vimeo etc, and ads hours upon hours into the work flow, but this is being marketed as a pro-sumer camera for all I can see. I just don't see a point in giving that much money to canon if there are better options available for the people who actually use the camera for displaying their footage in the cinema and/or film festivals.


----------



## Policar (Oct 3, 2012)

That's fine, but I'll reiterate, how much work have you actually done posting in 4k? It's not easy. To this day, 90% of vfx shots are done at 2k, and most DCPs are delivered in 2k, too. People whose work goes to cinemas (most major studios) are still only delivering in 2k and 1080p. The Genesis and Alexa are pretty popular cameras and neither approaches 4k resolution. Very few films shot on red are delivered in 4k; most 4k film scans are downressed at some point along the chain--the only reason for scanning at that resolution is to avoid aliasing (nyquist), not to get extra detail.

Congrats on the festival acceptances and distribution deals, though. And, as a frequent festival reject who used to work for a company that picks up the occasional indie film, I mean that--it's an incredibly tough field and anything you get is a real win. To have the majority of your content see theatrical distribution or even major festival play is an incredible thing and something to be extremely proud of. That said, I've never heard of a festival that cares about format, beyond whether it's HD or not. Most submissions are made on DVDs. The fs700 does look like a nice camera, though, and I could see why someone would choose it over the cs100, though not for the 4k resolution specifically. I would take either over the BMC camera for form factor and sensor size, primarily.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 12, 2012)

longtian006 said:


> I don't think anybody will ever release a camera that one will love. I for one love the versatility of the C100, sure not the best video around but does show me the versatility over the BMCC, but then again these two are completely different beasts. I love what both offer. Filmmaking has become democratized by so many options to choose from I am happy that I have so many choices than ever before and everything else can be fixed via firmware upgrade ;D
> 
> This thread hasn't had any responses in 2 months....
> 
> ...


----------

